# Medical PG Entrance Exam Preparation Method



## Rajesh Saagar

What is your way of preparing for Medical PG Entrance exams? What kind of materials do you use for your preparations?


----------



## PG_aspirant

preparing for Medical PG Entrance exam needs extra efforts. If you are also preparing for medical entrance exam then you should keep some important things in your mind. 


1) You should be aware about syllabus and exam pattern so that you can study as per the requirement.
Time management is an important factor because you have limited time to solve exam paper so you should practice how to complete the paper in the given time. 

2) Medical PG Entrance exam paper comes in MCQ form so you should try to solve MCQ's to check your preparation level.

3) Always refer standard books so that you can study all topics properly.

Join some online portals which provides online Mock test papers to check preparation level. Elsevier presents MyPGMEE which is a very helpful tool for every one. 

Hope u find this information helpful. All the best!!:thumbsup:

-


----------

